# [Horde - Gul'Dan] Kettenhunde suchen für 25er Raid



## Rakuzârd (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir, die Kettenhunde (ehemals die Apokalyptischen Reiter) suchen für unseren Raidverbund noch zahlreiche Leute, speziell für die 25er Instanzen.

Instanzstatus:
*Kara* - clear
*Gruul* - mittlerweile clear

Alles weitere findet ihr in unserem Forum (zu erreichen unter http://www.kettenhunde.de.pn) in der Bewerbungs-Area. Dort sind auch alle Klassen die wir zur Zeit suchen aufgelistet und das ganze wird kontinuierlich geupdated.

Grüße,
Rakuzârd - Raidleiter


----------



## Rakuzârd (13. Oktober 2007)

*mal nach oben schieb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorrangig suchen wir Leute für die 25er Instanzen, also sollte euer Equip auch schon einigermaßen dahingehend ausgelegt sein.


----------



## Rakuzârd (17. Oktober 2007)

*mal wieder nach oben schieb*


----------



## Rakuzârd (30. Oktober 2007)

*push*
Suchen immer noch n paar Leuts :-)


----------



## Rakuzârd (6. November 2007)

Suchen noch immer!
Gruul ist mittlerweile auf 6% rekordtief... (man muss dazu sagen, dass viele 25er Raids zwischenzeitlich ausgefallen sind, nicht dass man denkt, wir gehen tausend Mal Gruul und der fällt nicht ;-) )


----------



## Rakuzârd (20. November 2007)

Und wir suchen immer noch.... 
Wobei Gruul mittlerweile down ist!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

